# INL - Innlanz Limited



## System (23 December 2018)

Mediland Pharm is a market leading retailer servicing the Chinese inbound tourism sector in Australia. It does this by partnering with major travel agents and wholesale tour operators who are all Chinese Government certified under the Approved Destination Status scheme. The resulting customer volume is hosted at the Company's three strategically located retail outlets in Sydney, Melbourne and Surfers Paradise. The Company's store locations, retail experience and merchandising strategies are designed to capture a significant share of the spending of the various tour groups.

It is anticipated that MPH will list on the ASX during January 2019.

http://www.medilandpharm.com.au


----------



## Adamroweco (21 May 2020)

well they have listed 
sitting on around 14c 
good earnings's 2018 , 2019  drop by 3mil 
and they spend a lot on marketing 20mil 2019 
and the top brass get paid a good amount that bring's down there income 
they paid out dividend's last year i'm thinking that was a bit to early for a growing company
they may be good in to the long term but they spend a lot 
really how much did they pay for there share holder's meeting did they need to have one ???
i think they might be living the high life .....
but considering the management team has what 2 year's of experience
 Shares issued during IPO 12,552,722
Less: Share issue cost  653,877
Dividends paid 5,302,233 ?????????????????
what the F*&K are they doing 
look's like when all this corona is over they are set up to move in to the Chinese market 
so for the price 14c and a 2019 price of 34c are they a good buy humm
may be i think they could do better considering i did not know who they were and they had spent 20mill so i would ,,,,, but i'm in SA so they don't have any thing here all so i'm not a hippy 
i think they are targeting the Chinese consumer and with the online side of thing's they could do well 
there shop's seem to be placed to take advantage of this 
and they have thing's in place to keep in touche with there customers to keep selling to them 
but i think they spend a lot on **** but what ever work's 
i would like to know what some one els think's


----------



## Skate (22 May 2020)

Adamroweco said:


> *I would like to know what someone else thinks*




@Adamroweco what others think is irrelevant, it's what the market thinks you should be interested in. I'll post a Buy & Sell Pressure chart to see if you can work it out for yourself.

*What's trading all about*
As traders we buy a position in the hope sometime in the future we will be able to offload our position to someone at a higher price than we brought it. Traders make money in the markets by exploiting changes in the prices. Most traders put all their effort into buying whereas successful traders put most of their effort into selling.

*Trading with the trend*
Trends exist in all markets and can be traded profitably, finding profitable repeatable patterns & timing when to enter is normally the primary concern of most technical traders. Technical traders spend an enormous amount of time on analysis, yet analysis is the easiest part of the trading process whereas our primary objective when conducting our analysis must be to limit our losses. Also, it pays to stay with the trend, but get out when it clearly ends.

*Trading analysis*
The reason most traders concentrate so much on analysis is based on the false premise that if the "right" stock is bought at the "right" time this is where the money will be made on the trade. While stock selection and timing of the entry are important when the trade is closed is far more important. Selling is where we make our money & it’s much more important than when we buy into the position.

*Trading is much more than analysis.*
Trading is a very emotional experience & emotions can sometimes sabotage the best of plans, even when trading is travelling nicely it’s difficult to follow the plan. Most losses are not the result of a poor plan, but of failure to follow it.

*I’ll leave the last words to Bill Williams PhD*
You will never go broke trading if you “want what the market wants” - you will do well to memorise this saying. If I could give you one small piece of advice it would be this: Anytime you think something is important or useful "write it down"







Skate.


----------



## Adamroweco (22 May 2020)

i know what your saying , i delete it off of my watch list just be fore i read your post 
i'm going back to work soon and i'm not going to have much time to trade so i'm looking for share's that will rebound , i was thinking fist looking at that one it might be good , but it's certainly not moving with the market , just started looking at downer , dow , seem's to be on the up as well as coca cola , ccl 
but i'm thinking my watch list is to big now it need's a cull ..


----------



## System (16 December 2021)

On December 16th, 2021, Mediland Pharm Limited (MPH) changed its name and ASX code to Innlanz Limited (INL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

the Operations Update from 30 Nov is a grim read. This chook was not going to get off the ground. In June 2020


> The stores remained closed with an intention to reopen when international border restrictions were lifted and in particular when Chinese visitors begin returning to travel within Australia and New Zealand in large numbers.




*Strategic Activity post financial year end 2021*

_Ian’s Health Lounge lease terminated._
_Negotiations with  Sydney Head office and New Zealand landlords were successful, and leases terminated with discounts.  This will reduce cash outflows on unproductive assets._
_Management actively exploring opportunities to diversify revenue and to increase productive assets to generate consistent cashflows._
_NSW lockdown lifted, positive news for international travel market, however we are still a long way from return of our Chinese customers to Aust and NZ_.


----------

